# cluster



## bigmacak22 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi there i want to ask you a questions

i got 2000 audi a6 2.8 quattro..my instrument cluster is bad..the multi function display is done,,which is dead..i found on ebay cluster from year 02 to 04..but i was just woundering if that cluster from ebay can work on my car,,my car is without the immobilizer,,there is no immobilizer light on my car in cluster..so i just wanted to know that question before i buy that cluster


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

bigmacak22 said:


> hi there i want to ask you a questions
> 
> i got 2000 audi a6 2.8 quattro..my instrument cluster is bad..the multi function display is done,,which is dead..i found on ebay cluster from year 02 to 04..but i was just woundering if that cluster from ebay can work on my car,,my car is without the immobilizer,,there is no immobilizer light on my car in cluster..so i just wanted to know that question before i buy that cluster


the cluster will work only immobolizer light will be flashing, this can not be disable, only either remove the LED or cover the black tape


----------



## mimisan (Jul 18, 2005)

You could send it to Module Masters and they could fix it.Warrantied for as long as you own the car.They also repair the abs modules with a 5 yr warranty.I've used them for years,customer service is fantastic.


----------



## Audi4.2S (Apr 13, 2011)

bigmacak22 said:


> hi there i want to ask you a questions
> 
> i got 2000 audi a6 2.8 quattro..my instrument cluster is bad..the multi function display is done,,which is dead..i found on ebay cluster from year 02 to 04..but i was just woundering if that cluster from ebay can work on my car,,my car is without the immobilizer,,there is no immobilizer light on my car in cluster..so i just wanted to know that question before i buy that cluster


i got a immobilizer cluster in my 00 4.2 and it works fine, only problem was the immobilizer light flashing which i disabled by taping the icon at the back of the faceplate with black electrical tape


----------

